# Can't post



## Night Train (6 Jun 2008)

Sometimes, and now more often then not, when I try to post on to a thread the page locks up. The post is lost and I have to log back in again to get back to the thread.

I clear my cookies each day and I have no problem browsing the rest of the internet when the posting thread locks up.

Help!


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Are you clearing your cookies using the link on this page?:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=cookie&match=all&titlesonly=0

If so, what OS and browser are you using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Night Train (8 Jun 2008)

I have been clearing cookies in my control panel / internet options.

I am using Vista and IE5. 

It seems very intermittant. Sometimes I can post easily and other times, like last night I could only post on Tea in the cafe. There the posts send really quickly but on other threads it takes ages and sometimes just hangs until it all times out. Yet returning to Tea and it all seems fine again.
I thought it might be my router or broadband but I am able to browse other sites and download youtube at the same time without problems.

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (9 Jun 2008)

I've carried out a series of maintenance tasks - let me know if things have improved at all?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Night Train (10 Jun 2008)

Thank you, things have been better, lots better.


----------

